# local wally world has jars and lids again!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So a buddy was at my place using my gear to pour cast bullets, we decided to take a lunch break and stopped at WalMart too. They had a supply of jars and lids again, first time in months!

I got Kerr WM pints for $9.?? per case, and I spent $13.49 per case on regular pints at Ralph's a few days before, but they are always in stock. In fact they probably order more now because I shop there LOL!

I liked the savings on the jars, but I think even bigger was the lids. regular mouth lids 12 per box were $1.63 a box and wide mouth lids were $2.25ish per box... I got another half dozen boxes of each. 

I also bought a box of 4 of those flat squat little half pint jars for $4.?? and I have always wanted some of those, but prices on amazon are silly so I refused to get them. I'm gonna make some habanero jelly and if it turns out I'll send some home to the fam in AZ lol.

Anyway... keep your eyes open! big lots, walmart... you never know!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Habanero jelly? Sounds awesome! Do you use the same kind of recipe as for jalapeno?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakine said:


> So a buddy was at my place using my gear to pour cast bullets, we decided to take a lunch break and stopped at WalMart too. They had a supply of jars and lids again, first time in months!
> 
> I got Kerr WM pints for $9.?? per case, and I spent $13.49 per case on regular pints at Ralph's a few days before, but they are always in stock. In fact they probably order more now because I shop there LOL!
> 
> ...


Wow. I don't think our walmart is ever out. But then they are the highest price around.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Habanero jelly? Sounds awesome! Do you use the same kind of recipe as for jalapeno?


The recipe is on page 131 of this book, the jalapeno recipe is actually just a page or two before this one, and I want to try that as well!

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358912451&sr=8-1&keywords=ball+complete+book+of+home+preserving

There's a picture of it in the color photos just a page before 97, (the color photo inserts don't count as pages apparently)

I haven't tried it yet, but I intend to soon!

I remember seeing another Habanero jelly recipe somewhere and I just did a quick search on allrecipes.com, came up with this, which is definitely not the same one I saw before but it looks similar to the one in the Ball book I have. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/habanero-pepper-jelly/detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Title&e11=habanero%20jelly&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=Recipe%20Search%20Results

Fuzzy memory and I could be wrong, but I think the one I saw online was reprinted with permission and may have been the same recipe as in this ball home preserving cookbook.

Let me know if you dont have that Ball book and want the complete details on it


----------

